# Sortierung der Galeriebilder



## RainerSchm (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Modteam,

wie werden die Bilder in der Galerie sortiert? Nur nach Einstellungsdatum und Zeit. Kann man die Bilder auch umsortieren (lassen) z.B. nach Dateinamen oder Erstellungsdatum?

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

Hallo Rainer.

Um welche Galerie geht es denn? Die öffentliche? Die kannst Du Dir selber ein wenig zurecht sortieren. Einfach mal unter "Galerie-Navigation " herumprobieren. 


Beim persönlichen Useralbum gilt nach wie vor das: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19851
Leider.


----------



## RainerSchm (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

Hallo Annett,

ja, ich meinte das Useralbum. Schade, dann lade ich eben alles noch mal hoch. Ich habe ohnehin den Eindruck, dass 800x600 px das geeignetere Maß ist, als 1.028 px und muss daher sowieso noch mal hochladen. 

Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, wenn ich ein Album für Tiere im Teich, eins für Pflanzen und eins für Mein Teich und ich 2008, 2009 usw. anlege? So hätte ich dann auch gleich die gleiche Hirarchie wie das Forum selbst. 

Ist dann für jedes Album die Bilderzahl auf 100 begrenzt oder für alle zusammen? 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

Hallo Rainer.



> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, wenn ich ein Album für Tiere im Teich, eins für Pflanzen und eins für Mein Teich und ich 2008, 2009 usw. anlege?


Nein, was sollte dagegen sprechen? Das habe ich ja auch so ähnlich gelöst.



> Ist dann für jedes Album die Bilderzahl auf 100 begrenzt oder für alle zusammen?



Das ist eine gute Frage. 
Eingestellt sind insgesamt 200 Bilder pro User und max. 100 je Unteralbum.
Bei 100 Bildern dürfte es auch schon seeehr unübersichtlich in den Unteralben werden. 
Ich habe beide Grenzen bisher noch nicht ausgetestet, d.h. ich kann im Moment nicht sagen, wie das Useralbum darauf reagiert.


----------



## Joachim (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

@Annett und Rainer

Ist schon so, je nachdem was eher eintritt: 200 gesamt oder eben 100 pro Albumkategorie. Wenn du also 2 Alben a 100 Pics hast, ist erstmal schluss, es geht aber auch zB. 1 Album mit 100, und eines mit 10, dann noch eines mit 50 ... aber alles in allem max. 200 Bilder.

So ne Grenze muss einfach sein, da das Forum sonst zu schnell zu groß würde - Server kosten halt auch Geld, immer größere eben immer mehr. 

Wenns voll ist hat man ja auch immernoch die Attachmentfunktion beim Beitragseditor.


----------



## RainerSchm (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

Hallo Joachim,

danke Dir für die Erläuterungen. Macht ja auch Sinn, den Platz zu begrenen.

Habe jetzt meine User-Galerie umgestalltet. Leider hatte ich vorher beim Thread Metamorphose einer Libelle https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22299
auf Bilder in meiner alten Galerie verlinkt. Jetzt sehen die Besucher die Bilder nicht mehr. Kann ich irgendwie in diesem Thread auf die Metamorphose-Bilder in der neuen Galerie verlinken?

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

Hallo Rainer.

Das ist mir auch bereits aufgefallen. :?

Vielleicht erzeugst Du hier einfach erneute diese Bildstrecke in einem neuen Beitrag und ich kopiere die neuen Links dann in den alten (ersten) Beitrag des Themas?!

Für mich ist das Erzeugen der Links relativ umständig, da ich nicht so auf Deine Fotos zugreifen kann, wie auf meine eigenen. D.h. ich müßte die Links händisch zusammenbasteln (zeitaufwändig), während es Dich nur ein paar Klicks kostet.


----------



## RainerSchm (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

Hallo Annett,

das ist nett von Dir. Hier also die Bilder der Metamorphose



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Danke Dir und sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

Hallo Rainer.


Die Bilder sind wieder, wo sie hingehören.
Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß beim Befüllen Deiner neu angelegten Alben und einen schönen Sonntag (trotz Wetter...).


----------



## RainerSchm (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sortierung der Galeriebilder*

Hi Annett,

super, danke Dir. Dann geh ich mal wählen 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------

